

Show HN: Generate Alliterative Animal Usernames - notduncansmith
https://github.com/notduncansmith/animal-namer

======
ncwhitehead
I now have an API for the site up and running at:
[http://www.whimsicalwordimal.com/](http://www.whimsicalwordimal.com/)

For instructions on how to use, view the animal-namer-api GitHub:
[https://github.com/ncwhitehead/animal-namer-
api](https://github.com/ncwhitehead/animal-namer-api)

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Reminds me of a (awful hacked together) toy I put together some time ago. It
randomly generates fictional companies from several large word lists. The
results of these types of things are always more amusing than ever expected.

[http://vild.org/labs/stocks/](http://vild.org/labs/stocks/)

------
dubin
Reminds me of the Ubuntu release names (perhaps intentional?)

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames)

~~~
notduncansmith
That was the inspiration :) Although Google Docs gave me the idea for the
username use-case. They assign anonymous users names like Anonymous Echidna,
etc.

------
jere
Also a good way to name wines/beers. At least, I've long thought that there
was an unusual number of them with the format _Adjective Animal_.

------
frozenport
I would love to see what you wrote, but requirjng a download sems a bit
involved. This is one of those things that would better as a webpage.

~~~
notduncansmith
Well the source is available on GitHub (no download required!). As for playing
with it, a friend of mine is building this module as an API, which I assume
will come with an accompanying webpage :)

